# EBI journal



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got the tank back up and starting to take shape. Here is were I sit as of today.
*Equipment Running;*
Eheim 250 filter
ADA Mini P-2 and V-1 lily pipes
GLA CO2 Regulator 
Inline Diffuser
Inline Heater

*In The Tank;*
Aqua Soil
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dwarf Hairgrass[/FONT]
Dwarf Hairgrass
Crypt 
Tiger Lotus
Ludwigia
Narrow Leaf Chain Sword
Unzan Stone
Texas Driftwood


*Here is the most up-to-date photo;*


All Advise and suggestions are welcome.


[/FONT]


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

haha looking good. I kept looking at you pic trying to figure out what was on the back wall. Then I remembered that it comes with that. I guess I've looked at mine so much I forgot about the foam wall decor.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start to the tank.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been doing the dry start method for almost 4 weeks now and not much growth. What is in there looks great right now but I was hoping for more. Adding the water when the rest of the parts come. Hopefully some circulating water and co2 help it grow.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope the background doesn't pop off!


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Water is in the Tank. Pictures to come later tonight.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Coming together slowly.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

maybe move the lamp tot the back of the tank and remove background? good start though!


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lamp it temporary. Going to buy a LED light soon.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Finnex sells some nice clip on lights


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry again for the crap pictures. Getting a nice camera soon.

Added some Fish

Betta 









3 Harlequin Rasbora 









Equipment


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Not to harp on tank sizes and such, but harlequins are more suited for 20 gallon tanks. They like large schools and long tanks. 

I love your tank though. I've wanted an EBI for a while. I love fluval products. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

similar equipment in my fluval flora. also growing hc, and have 3 harlequins. maybe we can help each other if problems arise.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Update;
Glosso did not make it. Looking to replace it with some other carpeting plant or moss. Added some tiger lotus and a crypt (can anyone identify it). Also took out the betta and added some Barbs and tetras. Also added 2 Zebra Nerita Snails. 
Give me some tips on what you would do, and let me know what you think of the tank.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice, betta and I like the tree stump.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fish for such a small ecosystem.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

tex627 said:


> That looks like a lot of fish for such a small ecosystem.


+1.. Exactly what stocking do you have in there? It is only like 8 gallons right?


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Currently I have 5 Barbs, 2 tetras and 1 harlequins who is leaving on Tuesday to a new home, So 7 once he leaves.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 7 barbs in a 40B and they still fight for territory sometimes...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

They're all schooling fish.. The only fish appropriate for a taller 7g is a small schooling fish like a micro rasbora. 

I'd remove the barbs, and I don't know why you'd keep tetras that wont have schooling mates.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

That piece of wood is sick!


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know the Barbs will have to come out as they get bigger. I'm cycling my 55g at home now and that is where they will end up. I want to make this a shrimp tank soon. What stock should I get?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Your hair grass looks like unhealthy , and need trim . If you want grow glosso fast way, then u need high light and Co2. The problem is maybe your light


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea the light is def the problem. Hope to have a new one in a week or two.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are some new Pictures (sorry its with my phone). Added a Narrow Leaf Chain Sward and some Ludwigia. Also added 10 Cherry Red Shrimp.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Removed all fish except for 4 neon tetras. Ihave around 25 Cherry Shrimp
Updated pictures below;


----------

